

Draft your code - NickLarsen
http://cultureofdevelopment.com/blog/2013/06/19/draft-your-code/

======
Zergy
I think the author is arguing for a cultural shift that has already happened.
During my 4 semester co-op readability and maintainability was the single
largest concern. All commits were code reviewed and it usually took 3-4
iterations to make everyone happy. I learned a ton about why best practices
were best practices and how you could structure code to make it more intuitive
and less prone to misuse.

I hang around the gamedev.stackexchange a lot. All the senior members value
taking extra time to make readable and reusable code. I don’t get told "once
it works, the code is right" I get told take your time and make a reusable
understandable block of code.

Even at the very large corporation that I work at now where I’m stuck using XP
and IE 7 there is a large emphasis on making sure the code is readable and
maintainable.

In my short career no one has ever told me getting it working and move on.
Everyone has told me that I should strive for the code I write to be easily
readable and maintainable by a new hire.

